# FREE XM 8-27 thru 9-9-13!!



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

It seems as though "free previews" are now the norm on XM just like they are on DirecTV!

This time the letter came in plenty of time to enjoy the full 2 free weeks so I guess it's time for me to haul out my XM Boombox again for two weeks of free listening.

If you have an inactive XM radio and want 6 months for $25, the special number to call which is associated with this free preview is 877-647-3011. Tell them you got the letter in the mail with this offer and you'll get it.

Enjoy! :listening


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow, they are really compressing the heck out of these channels aren't they? It sounds absolutely horrible.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Sounds great in my Bimmer.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

The freeview is on again until Dec 2. Again only includes 60 select channels. They claim all former subs are on but I do not get it in my 08 Ford Expedition Sirous radio that I let go dark 3 years ago. Working in my 2 year old Toyota with XM though.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

The free service won't work on my 4 year old radio in my honda


----------

